# ما الفرق بين مواد الإستحلاب oil in water و water in oil



## chemist.ahmedfathy (17 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم إخوانى الكرام
هناك جدل حول مواد الإستحلاب فمنهم من يقول أن oil in water معناها أن المقصود هنا ان كمية الماء هى الكبيره وكمية الزيت هى الكميه الصغيره المضافه للماء , ومنهم من يقول أن عامل الإستحلاب يجب أن يذوب أولا فى الماء ثم يضاف اليه الزيت فأى القولين أصح واذا وجدت إجابه أخرى فما هى , وجزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## dulcemohamed (21 ديسمبر 2013)

يا راجل لا جدل ولا حاجة زى ما انت قلت لما يكون زيت في ماء يعنى زيت بيمثل النسبة الاقل والماء بيمثل النسبة الاكبر او في اقوال اخرى boundry ودا معناه ان جزيئات الزيت بيتم احاطتها بالماء من كل الاتجاهات ودا كمان يعنى ان الزيت بيتم اضافته الى الماء وليس العكس .
ماء في زيت طبعا دا معناه ان نسبة الماء هى الاقل والزيت هو النسبة الاكبر او المحيط ودا برده معناه ان جزيئات الماء بيتم احاطتها بالزيت من جميع الاتجاهات وفى اقوال علمية ادق تسمى عملية تشتيت للماء داخل الزيت . يعنى ببساطة انت دايما بتضيف الكمية الاقل على الكمية الاكبر .
عوامل الاستحلاب دائما مرتبطة بالزيوت يعنى دائما هتحطها في الوسط الزيتى.
الفرق فين بقى الفرق لما يكون عندك الماء هو المحيط او النسبة الاكبر بتكون عوامل الاستحلاب عبارة عن مركبات فيها مجموعات محبة للماء بنسبة اكبر من المجموعات المحبة للزيت وبالعكس لو الزيت هو المحيط او النسبة الاكبر بتكون عوامل الاستحلاب عبارة عن مركبات فيها مجموعات محبة للزيوت بنسبة اكبر المجموعات المحبة للماء وبشكل علمى دا معناه لما يكون المحيط والنسبة الاكبر هى الماء بتكون عوامل الاستحلاب ليها قيمة HLB اكبر من 9 ولما يكون المحيط او النسبة الاكبر هى الزيت بتكون عوامل الاستحلاب ليها قيمة HLB اقل من 9 .
في حالة استخدام مستحلبات بوليمرية في الحالة دى بيتم اضافتها في الماء في الاول.
في نوع تالت المختلط ماء زيت ماء او زيت ماء زيت وفى النص بيكون النسبة الاقل والاطراف بتكون النسبة الاكبر .
في النوع المختلط لو كان ماء زيت ماء في الخطوة الاخيرة من الشغل بيتم اضافة المستحلبات للماء قبل اضافة الخليط الاولى الى بيكون عبارى عن primary emulsion ماء في زيت .تحياتى


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (21 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير يا باشمهندس , طيب سؤال هنا هام لو سمحت بخصوص عمل emulsifier مناسب بفرض انى عاوز ادمج زيت وكانت قيمة ال hlb بتاعته مثلا 7 حل ممكن مثلا اجيب emulsifier قيمته 15 مثلا وواحد تانى قيمته 3 واخلطهم على بعض بنسب معينه على جنب مثلا مثلا 30 % من واحد و 70 % من الآخر بحيث اخلى القيمه النهائيه للاتنين 7 فهل الطريقه دى تنفع يا باشمهندس .


----------



## dulcemohamed (21 ديسمبر 2013)

chemist.ahmedfathy قال:


> جزاك الله كل الخير يا باشمهندس , طيب سؤال هنا هام لو سمحت بخصوص عمل emulsifier مناسب بفرض انى عاوز ادمج زيت وكانت قيمة ال hlb بتاعته مثلا 7 حل ممكن مثلا اجيب emulsifier قيمته 15 مثلا وواحد تانى قيمته 3 واخلطهم على بعض بنسب معينه على جنب مثلا مثلا 30 % من واحد و 70 % من الآخر بحيث اخلى القيمه النهائيه للاتنين 7 فهل الطريقه دى تنفع يا باشمهندس .


تنفع وصحيحة مليون في الميه ودى الطريقة الامثل لعمل الاستحلاب انك تاخد مادتين تغطيلك الرينج كله في الحاله دى مادة الاستحلاب الى هتضفيها بنسبة اكبر بتسميها primary or main emulsifier والتانى الى هتضيفه بنسبة اقل بنسميه Coemulsifier . بالتوفيق


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (21 ديسمبر 2013)

سؤال تانى لو سمحت يا باشمهندس انا حاولت اعمل استحلاب بين الفازلين والماء فوجدت ان ال hlb للفازلين هو 1 فما هو ال emulsifir الخاص به لانى دورت عن emulsifir لعمل إستحلاب بينه وبين الماء ولم أجد وجزاكم الله كل الخير .


----------



## dulcemohamed (21 ديسمبر 2013)

هو انا مش عارف اذا كنت هستخدم مواد زيتيه تانية مع الفازلين ولا لأ بس خلينى اعتبرها سؤال ذكى حبتين . بس نقدر نحلة باستخدام back calculation الحساب العكسى 
اوك بما انك قيمة HLB = 1 يبقى حضرتك نسبة الهيدروكسيل في مادة الاستحلاب تساوى 5% من وزنة الكلى 
يبقى في الحالة دى علشان تعمل استحلاب انت محتاج كحول فيه مجموعة هيدوكسيل واحده والوزن الجزيئى للكحول ككل هيساوى 300 
يعنى الوزن الجزيئى لمجموعة الهيدروكسيل 17 لو قسمتها على الوزن الكلى للكحول 300 هتساوى نسبة مئوية 5.6 % لو قسمتها على 5 هتطلع تقريبا 1 وهو قيمة HLB المطلوب لاستحلاب الفازلين . شكرا على السؤال


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (21 ديسمبر 2013)

dulcemohamed قال:


> هو انا مش عارف اذا كنت هستخدم مواد زيتيه تانية مع الفازلين ولا لأ بس خلينى اعتبرها سؤال ذكى حبتين . بس نقدر نحلة باستخدام back calculation الحساب العكسى
> اوك بما انك قيمة HLB = 1 يبقى حضرتك نسبة الهيدروكسيل في مادة الاستحلاب تساوى 5% من وزنة الكلى
> يبقى في الحالة دى علشان تعمل استحلاب انت محتاج كحول فيه مجموعة هيدوكسيل واحده والوزن الجزيئى للكحول ككل هيساوى 300
> يعنى الوزن الجزيئى لمجموعة الهيدروكسيل 17 لو قسمتها على الوزن الكلى للكحول 300 هتساوى نسبة مئوية 5.6 % لو قسمتها على 5 هتطلع تقريبا 1 وهو قيمة HLB المطلوب لاستحلاب الفازلين . شكرا على السؤال



هههههههههههه لا يا باشمهندس انت كده صعبتها على نفسك وعليا انا قصدى ما هو عامل الإستحلاب ( اسمه ايه ) الذى يمتلك قيمة hlb تساوى 1 لانى مش لاقى عامل استحلاب قيمة ال hlb بتعته تساوى 1 وذلك لدمج الفازلين بالماء وجزاك الله عنى خيرا .


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (22 ديسمبر 2013)

باشمهندسنا الهمام واذا استخدمت زيت معدنى له قيمة hlp =10 مالفرق بين ايملسفير يصل به الى الاستحلاب التام اى يجعله كريم وايملسفير اخر يصل به الى الحالة الزجاجية فقط وفى الحالتين نحن نتكلم عن ماء فى زيت اى الكمية الاكبر بكثيير هىو الزيت ------حل تكسب 75 قرش


----------



## dulcemohamed (22 ديسمبر 2013)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> باشمهندسنا الهمام واذا استخدمت زيت معدنى له قيمة hlp =10 مالفرق بين ايملسفير يصل به الى الاستحلاب التام اى يجعله كريم وايملسفير اخر يصل به الى الحالة الزجاجية فقط وفى الحالتين نحن نتكلم عن ماء فى زيت اى الكمية الاكبر بكثيير هىو الزيت ------حل تكسب 75 قرش


هههههههههههههههه سؤال عظيم يا استاذنا العظيم 
انا هجاوب واقول ان الكمية الاكبر من الزيت والاقل من الماء مش هتكون المحدد لنوع الاستحلاب بمعنى اخر مش كمية الزيت او الماء هى المحدد الاساسى للستحلاب سواء كان زيت في ماء او ماء في زيت المحدد الاساسى هنا هيكون نوع الايملسفير المستخدم بغض النظر عن كمية الزيت او الماء يعنى لو انا استخدمت ايملسفير ب hlb 10 في الحالة دى انا بعمل مستحلب زيت في ماء حتى لو كانت كمية الماء هى الاقل وهى الى بتضاف على الزيت وفى الحالة دى هيكون الاستحلاب كامل .
الحالة التانية لو استخدمت ايملسفير بقيمة hlb 4 هيكون عندى مستحلب ماء في زيت برده بغض النظر عن كمية الماء او الزيت او مين يضاف على مين وفى الحالة دى هنصل للحالة الزجاجية . لو انا صح واتمنى اكون صح انا متبرع ب 75 قرش لاول طفل هتقابله في الشارع وانت نازل من البيت .تحياتى


----------



## mido_lordship (23 ديسمبر 2013)

dulcemohamed قال:


> هههههههههههههههه سؤال عظيم يا استاذنا العظيم
> انا هجاوب واقول ان الكمية الاكبر من الزيت والاقل من الماء مش هتكون المحدد لنوع الاستحلاب بمعنى اخر مش كمية الزيت او الماء هى المحدد الاساسى للستحلاب سواء كان زيت في ماء او ماء في زيت المحدد الاساسى هنا هيكون نوع الايملسفير المستخدم بغض النظر عن كمية الزيت او الماء يعنى لو انا استخدمت ايملسفير ب hlb 10 في الحالة دى انا بعمل مستحلب زيت في ماء حتى لو كانت كمية الماء هى الاقل وهى الى بتضاف على الزيت وفى الحالة دى هيكون الاستحلاب كامل .
> الحالة التانية لو استخدمت ايملسفير بقيمة hlb 4 هيكون عندى مستحلب ماء في زيت برده بغض النظر عن كمية الماء او الزيت او مين يضاف على مين وفى الحالة دى هنصل للحالة الزجاجية . لو انا صح واتمنى اكون صح انا متبرع ب 75 قرش لاول طفل هتقابله في الشارع وانت نازل من البيت .تحياتى


لو كنت قريب من بيت عمنا عبد القادر كنت اقفشت ال 0.75


----------



## dulcemohamed (23 ديسمبر 2013)

mido_lordship قال:


> لو كنت قريب من بيت عمنا عبد القادر كنت اقفشت ال 0.75


هههههههههههههههه الاستاذ عبدالقادر كريم واحنا نستاهل


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (23 ديسمبر 2013)

ياباشا حرق دم بحرق دم يبقى 75 جنيه طلعت من قبل ما نجرب الايملسفير ولو شفت محمد الزراعى جنب البيت مش هاروحه تانى ويبقى عيل اللى يسالكم على حاجه هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (23 ديسمبر 2013)

يا باشا انا اعتمدتك اسناد خلاص وهانعمل كتاب نسميه مسند الامام محمد ربنا يبارك لك فى عملك وعلمك ويبعد عنك عيون الكيماويين ههههههههه


----------



## dulcemohamed (23 ديسمبر 2013)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> ياباشا حرق دم بحرق دم يبقى 75 جنيه طلعت من قبل ما نجرب الايملسفير ولو شفت محمد الزراعى جنب البيت مش هاروحه تانى ويبقى عيل اللى يسالكم على حاجه هههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههه يا باشا احنا تعليمك ميدو خليه رهينه عندك واطلب فيه فدية 75 جنيه


----------



## dulcemohamed (23 ديسمبر 2013)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> يا باشا انا اعتمدتك اسناد خلاص وهانعمل كتاب نسميه مسند الامام محمد ربنا يبارك لك فى عملك وعلمك ويبعد عنك عيون الكيماويين ههههههههه


ههههههههههههه تسلم يا استاذ عبدالقادر كده هتشجعنى اعمل الصحيحين في الكيمياء


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (23 ديسمبر 2013)

اسكت يا عم لحد يقيم علينا الحد على فكرة بجد انا دارس حديث شريف ومقارنة اديان


----------



## dulcemohamed (23 ديسمبر 2013)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> اسكت يا عم لحد يقيم علينا الحد على فكرة بجد انا دارس حديث شريف ومقارنة اديان


ربنا يزيدك من علمة استاذى العزيز وبالنسبة للحد مفيش مشكلة انا رقبتى جاهزة يا باشا ههههههههههههه


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (23 ديسمبر 2013)

تسلم رقبتك هههههههههه


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (23 ديسمبر 2013)

اسمح لى يا هندسة اسألك فى سؤال بالنسبة للحالة الزجاجية لزيت hlb=10 على اى اساس تم اختيار ايملسفاير له قيمة 4 انا افهم ان الايملسفير اذا له القيمة 10 يصبح الاستحلاب كامل فهل اذا اردنا الوصول للحالة الزجاجية نكتفى بنصف هذه القيمة ولكم الاجر والثواب عند الله


----------



## dulcemohamed (23 ديسمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههه الاجر والثواب عند الله وفى الدنيا كمان انت نسيت 75 جنيه ولا ايه هههههههههه
هو اى ايملسفير بقيمة HLB من 3 ل 6 هيحققلك الحالة الزجاجية انا قلت 4 على اساس انها متوسط والقيمة دى هتنفع مع كل الزيوت لان هنا العمليه مش استحلاب العملية هنا بتكون اكتر عبارة عن عملية تجانس للزيت او الزيوت مع بعض بالاضافة لحبس جزيئات الماء في اطار زيتى لان ايملسفير في الحالة دى بيكون بنسبة من85% ل 70% تركيبة الكيميائى ليوفيلك non ploar الجزء ده بالبلدى بينام جوا الزيت الجزىء الباقى من الايملسفير الى بيكون هيدروفيلك دا بيساعد انى اعمل trap احبس جزيئات الماء في غلاف من الزيت


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (23 ديسمبر 2013)

حمدالله بالسلامه وبعدين مفيش بيننا فلوس ياريس 75 جنيه ايه كبر دماغك هههههههههههههه لا بجد انت تامر يا باشا انا كنت باسال علشان استحلاب السيليكون وكنت تعبان جدا فى موضوع 3d hlb طبعا ده لاغراض صناعية وليست للعناية الشخصية وان كنت اعلم انه لا يوجد فروق فى الاستحلاب باختلاف الاستخدام


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (23 ديسمبر 2013)

وايضا مازال السؤال قائم لماذا من 3 الى 6 hlb يضعنا فى مرحلة الحالة الزجاجية اليس من الممكن ان ينفصل الزيت عن الماء بعد وقت؟


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (23 ديسمبر 2013)

المعادلة دى بتدى نفس المعنى لكن انا استمتعت اكثر بطريقتك

hlb1 المطلوبة لاستحلاب الزيوت
hlb2 الايلسفير ذو القيمة الاعلى
hlb3الايملسفير ذو القيمه الاقل

قيمة الايملسفير الاقل= 2-2/3-1 (كل رقم يعنى قيمة HLB الخاص بها مما سبق افتراضه)
ويصبح قيمه الايملسفير الاعلى 1- هذه القيمه( الواحد هنا ليس له علاقة بما سبق )


----------



## dulcemohamed (23 ديسمبر 2013)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> وايضا مازال السؤال قائم لماذا من 3 الى 6 hlb يضعنا فى مرحلة الحالة الزجاجية اليس من الممكن ان ينفصل الزيت عن الماء بعد وقت؟


برده لسه ماشى 
حكاية انفصال الزيت عن الماء او الماء عن الزيت بالضرورة هتحصل مع الوقت لان المستحلب حسب قوانين الديناميكا الحرارية غير ثابت فيزيائيا .
من 3 ل 6 لان الايملسفير بالقيمة دى الجزء الاكبر non polar من الايملسفير بيكون دايب او نايم جوا جزيئات الزيت وبيكون في عندك الاطراف polar الى مش بتدوب في الزيت الاطراف دى بتعمل زى فجوات في الزيت لما تيجى تضيف الماء عليه والاضافه بتم طبعا slowly ببطء الماء بما انه مش بيدوب في الزيت ومع تحريك الخليط بيملى الفجوات دى وبرتبط بالجزء الباقى من الايملسفيرالى هو عبارة عن ايثلين اوكسيد او مجموعات هيدروكسيد تخيله على شكل الاشكال السداسية لشمع النحل في الخلايا لو مليت الاشكال السداسية دى بالماء وانعكس عليه الضوء بتحسه شىء زجاجى . اتمنى اكون وصلتها المره دى


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (23 ديسمبر 2013)

والله متخيل انا كنت باسال على تحديد القيمة بس لكن تمام ياريس وصلت المرة دى لكن المرة الجاية لايمكن تنزل ابدا هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## dulcemohamed (23 ديسمبر 2013)

تحديد القيمة يا ريس من 1 ل 3 بتكون انتى فوم ودول مفيش اى مجال انها ترتبط مع الماء او ممكن نسميها شحيحة الذوبان نبتدى من فوق التلاتة يبقى في امكانية لان يحصل ارتباط مع الماء وطبعا كل ما تزيد القيمة يبقى فرص الارتباط بالماء اكبر


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (23 ديسمبر 2013)

لا فى عرضك خالتى بتسلم عليك وبتقولك واحده واحده علشان انت جيت على الجرح
ايه حكاية الانتى فوم دى؟ وتقولى مثال مشفوع بنسب وخامات الله يكرمك الموضوع مهم جدا بالنسبة لى


----------



## dulcemohamed (24 ديسمبر 2013)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> لا فى عرضك خالتى بتسلم عليك وبتقولك واحده واحده علشان انت جيت على الجرح
> ايه حكاية الانتى فوم دى؟ وتقولى مثال مشفوع بنسب وخامات الله يكرمك الموضوع مهم جدا بالنسبة لى


هههههههههههههه حكاية الانتى فوم دى مش هقدر افيدك فيها كتير يا ريس للاسف 
بس هحطلك صورتين تفهم منهم الية عمل الانتى فوم


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (24 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا هندسة لكن لو احببنا نعمل مستحلب لزيت ليصنع مانع رغوة فهمت من لهفى لتصنيعة اننا نستخدم ايملسفير من 1 الى 3


----------

